# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Deck steps with very long run

## Jeremy.K

Hello. My first post here. 
I'm looking to replace the very amateurish, dangerous and ugly deck ramp that leads to the front door of my house which is essentially about to fall down.
My wife and I liked the idea of having steps with a very long run, like you'd see perhaps on a beach or forest board walk.  
I am wondering if this is legal. The dimensions are total run 3360mm, total rise 960mm, 5 rises of 192mm, 4 runs of 840mm, about 1300wide. Honestly anything else has to be more legal and safe then what's there now.  
I'm also wondering what is the best construction technique for this as I would need to use 300mm or bigger stringers according to the calculator which i gather could get expensive, then I'm wondering do I cut out the step into the stringers or rebate them. If I cut them the stair calculator says the throat will be 113mm for a 300mm stringer which I'm not sure if going to be strong enough. I would prefer the stringer be cut as I like that look better, to be able to see the step shape from the side and not just the side of the stringer if you get my drift.
Perhaps the stringers would be best made of steel in this situation, not really sure. 
P.s I can't afford to pay a trades person for a job like this and I'm always looking to learn something new. 
Thanks
Jeremy

----------


## dukekamaya

If your using hardwood or treated pine 290mm is the widest end section you can get before going to engineered timbers

----------


## TermiMonster

For something like that, you would almost be better building each step as a 'box', like a miniature deck, and assembling them in situ, then adding the stringer later, sort of tying the whole thing together.  You can also dig you post/stump holes after (or during), using temporary props to position the steps, while the concrete goes off.  
May not give you the look you want, but something to think about.
Hope that helps,
TM
ps, don't see any problem with the legality, I have done some similar things in the past (common for the aged).
TM

----------


## Cecile

It's been years since I did any stairs, but I seem to remember that there's a legal maximum for a riser that's a bit less than what you propose...180mm, and all risers must be the same height.  There was no maximum tread depth but minimum was 240-250mm

----------


## ringtail

Rise - min 115, max 190
Go - min 240, max 355 
slope relationship ( 2r+g) min 550, max 700

----------


## ausdesign

There is always a slight grey area as to what is landscaping & what is not. i.e. what should comply or not comply to the regs.If the stairs are to be used as an access to the dwelling then as 'ringtail' says. If there are more than 3 risers you will need to look at including handrails.

----------

